# Cannot connect screen sharing from windows VNC client



## yyoo (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'd like to remotely connect to a iMAC9.1 in my lab from a Windows XP machine in my home.
I turned on "screen sharing" at the server.
Serverside seems to have no problem.
When I connect from Mac to Mac (using viewers on Mac) shows no problem.
Howeve, I cannot connect to the server from Windows XP using any viewers.
I tried UaltraVNC 1.0.6.5 and realVNC 4.1.3, but no luck so far.

This is the way I did.
First, I established ssh ternel between the server and client using putty.
(It's because port 5900 is not open in the router of server side)
Port forwarding is like this: Local port 5900-> 22 -> ssh -> 22 -> server 5900.
After that, I open UltraVNC/ realVNC and try to connect to localhost:5900.
But, both of the viewers fail to connect to my server
I tried with all possible options in the viewer programs, but it doesn't work.
Am I missing something?
Do I need other client?
Thanks.


----------



## Zazizizou (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,
I'm using TeamViewer to connect my MacBook Pro to my PC: it works with LAN and internet. Install it on your mac and PC. That should work. Visit http://www.teamviewer.com/ to download it. It's completely free! (For personal use only -witch is your case)
I hope this was helpful


----------

